# Nikon Fisheye



## Metric (May 30, 2010)

I'm looking into buying a fisheye lens for my Nikon D3000 to add a creative sort of feel to certain photographs pretty much.

I know about the Nikon 10.5mm Fisheye, but $600 is too expensive for me for a single lens I think. There's also this Zenitar 16mm Fisheye, but I'm not sure I want to spend $250 or so on a non-Nikon lens. I also don't want a fisheye attachment, as I hear they're absolute crap.

Any recommendations for a fisheye lens for my D3000. Preferably auto-focus and under $300.

Many thanks.


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2010)

This link is about as good as it gets for $350 on a DX sensor. True 180° but no AF on a D3000.

16mm (24 mm apparent FOV) will substantially lessen the fisheye effect when mounted on a DX sensored camera like the D3000.

As it is AF isn't all that important with a fisheye because they have tons of DOF.

This lens is made in China and marketed under a variety of different brand names, Vivitar being another.

Bower | SLY 358N 8mm f/3.5 Fisheye Lens For Nikon AF | SLY358N


----------

